# Best wheel cleaner?



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Already seen the sticky on Virosol....

But looking for first inital use on some heavily soiled alloys on my Golf....

Is IronX good as the first treatment, or should i just stick with soemthing like wonder wheels?

thanks

OG


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Virisol is the way to go IMO. 
If you can remove the wheels first it makes the task easier and you can do the insides properly. Spray with neat Virisol, let it soak for a while and agitate with a brush before rinsing well.

IronX is best used after the initial clean to remove iron particles from the brakes.

Wonder Wheels - I admit to using this in the past but never on either TT. I still have a bottle gathering dust in the garage: nasty acid stuff. Stay away from it is my advice. 
Ah, just re-read your post and seen it's for your Golf, crack on then.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Mmmmmm...

Just read some threads elsewhere that Virosol can dull of the finish on wheels???

Anyone experienced this?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

As above, wonder wheels is acid. I've used it previously on a VW prior to TT ownership but wouldn't use it again. I've not tried virosol on wheels so can't comment on effects on the finish.

Dependant on how soiled the wheels are, you could try bilberry juice and also a clay bar, won't get rid of pitting though

Iain


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have used virosol a number of times with out any signs of the wheels dulling


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

If your wheels are heavily soiled there's nothing wrong with using an acid based cleaner initially - just don't make a habit of it!

Virisol will, occassionally and if used neat, temporarily dull the finish.It can easily be resolved with a quick wipe over with some polish ( nothing special needed) Dulling is dependant on the make of wheel and the type of finish; can be especially noticeable on wheels with a polished or polished/lacquered finish. Even OE Audi wheels might or might not show dulling of finish... something to do with manufacturers final finishing process perhaps?

Dave


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

billberry


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

a decent oven cleaner works wonders


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> billberry


I second that, that's what I use

E.g http://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/whe...wheel-cleaner-1-litre/flypage_images.tpl.html


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wonder Wheels make 2 wheel cleaners, one is acidic and best to avoid (especially if you have any curbing on them) the other is non acidic so much kinder.

Personally I use Very Cherry and IMO it is brilliant stuff.


----------



## Wax man (Apr 14, 2012)

Very impressed with ValetPro Bilberry.
A strong or neat dilution cleans very badly soiled wheels. Weekly I use about a 10:1 mix to keep clean.
Prior to this I've been using Virosol for years.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Warm water cheap shampoo and Daytona wheel brush for the last 3 yrs 
Once clean that is all you should need


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Must admit I have used wonder wheels in the past, perhaps on this occasion it might be worth it if there heavily soiled but once clean give them a good polish and a real good waxing, then all you have to do is use water, soap and a MF cloth each time you wash them with a brush to get the insides done. I was so surprised how easy they are to clean after a good waxing even when they look ditched from not being washed for 2 or 3 weeks, I think I used poorboy's wheel wax, Its pink I think.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

Bilberry Wheel Cleaner and Poor Boys Wheel sealant.....tiptop! Buy from Clean Your Car  Love cleaning my wheels but maybe I'm sad?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Guys after a little advice. Just finished cleaning my car for the Winter time, and is looking sweet. 
So, I gave the mrs car a clean too. Everthing went fine until the wheels. The wheels are a pig to keep clean at the best of times and are hand washed every 1-2 weeks. Anyway, I had some Bilberry in the garage I had bought but never used. I washed the wheels, then diluted 4:1 and tried this, without much success. Then used neat Bilberry with a brush twice, and while the face of the wheel is clean the spokes have some black 'bits/spots'. 
I thought Bilberry was the answer to my problems, but apparently not. Suggestions please. Ta


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

the minty1 said:


> Guys after a little advice. Just finished cleaning my car for the Winter time, and is looking sweet.
> So, I gave the mrs car a clean too. Everthing went fine until the wheels. The wheels are a pig to keep clean at the best of times and are hand washed every 1-2 weeks. Anyway, I had some Bilberry in the garage I had bought but never used. I washed the wheels, then diluted 4:1 and tried this, without much success. Then used neat Bilberry with a brush twice, and while the face of the wheel is clean the spokes have some black 'bits/spots'.
> I thought Bilberry was the answer to my problems, but apparently not. Suggestions please. Ta


I've never used bilberry before but I'm guessing its "just" a wheel cleaner. The black bits your seeing are either brake dust pitting or tar spots. You will need something like Iron X or something similar to get rid of the brake dust and use something like Auto Smart Tardis to get rid of the tar spots.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I forgot to mention I tried Autoglym tar remover as a last resort, and it did take some more of the spots off. So what is best iron X or a claybar to remove this type of thing. Normally I don't have this sort of problem, but the alloy wheel design on Mrs Mintys car (Mini) is pish to put it mildly.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sounds like tar spots rather than anything else...you really don't need to buy costly products to remove them either.

I've already in this thread pointed out my suggestion for cheap and very effective wheel cleaner (see my thread in the sticky's of this section)

Tar removal; white spirit and the job is done. Wash after, and if you feel you need to add a coat of wax or sealant which will help protect them, and aid cleaning over the winter months.
White spirit will NOT harm the finish...unless your wheels have been painted with Dulux :wink:

Dave


----------



## Chalmers1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I own many drives and tried so many wheel cleaners and been frustrated with the results. But, I finally found the best wheel cleaner. Its called Brown Royal wheel cleaner. It works well on clear coated, chrome and coloured wheels. It is safe and will not dirt the wheels. I use it on my 99 navigator metal wheels. It even cleans braking mechanism dust on wheels and it purifies white walls too. I found it online.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I will try the white spirit. Dave, I think you are right it is still mostly tar spots, but they are stubborn little beasties.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

the minty1 said:


> ... mostly tar spots, but they are stubborn little beasties.


They are when it's cold, try using a finger nail or old credit card to "flick" them off. They'll come off a lot easier in the cold than when it's hot...they smear all over the place then!

Dave


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Bilberry for me! Acid free, comes in a litre bottle that you dilute down and lasts ages!


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Today I braved the cold and tried the white spirit. Hmm... little or no difference. The marks do flick off, but there are a fair few. So next step is it Virosol or Wonder wheels? If I use either it would only probably a couple of times a year.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

the minty1 said:


> Guys after a little advice. Just finished cleaning my car for the Winter time, and is looking sweet.
> So, I gave the mrs car a clean too. Everthing went fine until the wheels. The wheels are a pig to keep clean at the best of times and are hand washed every 1-2 weeks. Anyway, I had some Bilberry in the garage I had bought but never used. I washed the wheels, then diluted 4:1 and tried this, without much success. Then used neat Bilberry with a brush twice, and while the face of the wheel is clean the spokes have some black 'bits/spots'.
> I thought Bilberry was the answer to my problems, but apparently not. Suggestions please. Ta


Sounds like the black spots could be Tar. Easy to get off with a little white spirit but make sure you wash with plenty of soapy water afterwards.
I still use orange cleaner diluted to suit conditions. Cheap as chips and lasts for ages. in the summer months i only use car shampoo and warm water with a microfibre sponge as the car is cleaned more often during this period.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I been sniffing around the Web today as its been hissing down here today, and it looks like either bilt hamber autowheel or brown royal I think it is for real stuck on stuff. As I said I normally look after wheels pretty well it just the design of the wheel on the Mini makes it almost impossible to get into the corners. That said they are not bad, I just want them as sweet as the TTs. I will feedback the finding over the next few weeks.


----------



## baileybot (Nov 5, 2012)

Autosmart Smartwheels is very good and cheap!


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just used Bilt Hamber auto wheel to clean the mrs Mini wheels. Wow. If you have wheels that are looking sorry for themselves, this is great. I did each wheel 3 times and agitated with the provided brush and I would say 9.5/10.


----------

